# Need help with registered name



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I need to come up with a registered name for Ranger so I can send in his AKC papers. 

His name is Ranger. Sire is Max von Lugar II. Dam is Journey Fate (cant remember the last part off the top of my head and dont feel like getting up to get the paper )

The breeder didnt sign the part saying I am allowed to use her kennel name at the end of his name. She said I could use whatever I wanted. I think she's hoping I get into breeding one day....and will want my own kennel name. But that is not happening anytime in the near or semi-distant future. I have no interest in breeding. But I dont know what to use at the end of his name. Adn I think because the sire is not her dog....he was a stud she used that belonged to someone else. I dont know how it works using kennel names and all. So the puppy was not out of but 1 of her dogs.

Any ideas for a registered name?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Normally if you use a kennel name other than your own it's the breeder's (owner of the dam). If I recall correctly, the only time a breeder signs the authorization to use the kennel name is if it's registered with AKC. Like there are a lot of kennels with the same name.

Could you use your last name? For instance, if your last name is Smith:
Ranger von Smith
Smith's Ranger
Ranger Smith

or your first name. For example:
Laura's Pride and Joy
Laura's Ranger

or you can use something that's not even related to your dog's call name along with the street name you live on, For example:
My Bouncing Baby Boy of Oak Lane 

or maybe add the city you live in:
Ranger of Cobbs Creek

or state:
Ranger the Great of Maryland

Of course, these aren't actual name suggestions, just ideas you can think about!!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We chose "von Walsingham" as a "last name" for Grimm. It is the "name" of our farmette, and "Walsingham" was one of Queen Elizabeth I's advisors/spies









We chose "Grimm" because we wanted a German name, and since I love literature and the "real" Brothers Grimm tales, it seemed to fit.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We could use our last name....but my last name is "Shepherd". So that might look a little funny







Ranger's ID tag says "Ranger Shepherd". We joked saying if he ever got lost somebody might read it and go "oh...its a shepherd named Ranger".


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Go with Shepherd. My vote. I'm trying to name my dog on her registration also. Maybe I'll use your last name too! lol


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How about THE SHEPHERD'S SHEPHERD RANGER (just kidding).

Here are some of the Hooligans registered names and how they got them:
Yukon was MANSHA'S WHITE RUSSIAN - Mansha is the kennel name. White Russian is a mixed drink (he was white) - breeder named him.
Too was MANSHA'S I'LL BE SIRI-US TOO - Again Mansha was the kennel name. Sirius was her older brother who was a distinguished SAR dog. The breeder also named her.
Tasha - CLOVERLY EDELWEISS - Cloverly was the kennel name. Edelweiss is a white flower found in Germany (Tasha was white).
Abbey - LIMEY LANE WESTMINSTER ABBEY - Limey Lane was the Kennel name and then Westminster Abbey (she was an OES).
Echo - OMINOUS ECHO OF CLOVERLY - his sire's name was Omen, I thought the city of Echo, UT was a pretty name and Cloverly was the kennel name.
JR - AMHERST'S LAKE DALLAS - Amherst was the kennel name and his breeder named the entire litter after lakes.
Kelly - ROANN'S SPECIAL TEXAN - Roann is the kennel name and the breeder named him in honor of one of my dogs, Tex. FWIW, he got his call name because he was born green. The breeder kept calling him GREENIE and one day I told her that was an awful name and she should call him Kelly, after the color Kelly Green.


----------

